# 30 year old donkey



## krissy3 (Feb 11, 2009)

We are back on good terms , the little yearling has made her place in the herd , and poor Willy the donkey is at the bottom again, but is making up for it in kisses from mom. I am so glad we got through that terrible time of Willy not liking his new little sister. I have a happy family again. Oh..and would you believe he is 30 years old ,has lived in the mountains the whole time , and has never seen a vet other than the time he was gelded , 25 years before. The vet thinks its crazy to start vaccinating him now , so i just do the minis, we dont have west nile here thank god...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww Krissy, he sure is lucky to have you in his life. He is so sweet looking in his "blankie". ((((HUGS) for being sure a wonderful caring Mommy to this find old gentleman.

Corinne


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW Willy is precious and what a God sent.


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 11, 2009)

He is beautiful, and yes quite the gentleman!

He also looks like my Max.

Silly question....his color is still very dark....do they get "silver" hairs, like dogs and cats?

I sure hope that my "kids" live to a very ripe old age.

How old are some of the senior donkeys here on the forum?


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so glad to hear that Willy (you're in Switzerland, so I wonder, is that "Willy, with a V?") is behaving himself now. I remember how ugly things got, and how upset you were about it. Sounds like Willy's little vacation was just the thing that was needed.






I have a goat that maybe needs the same kind of vacation! This goat was a bottle baby, so she considers me her "Na-a-nna." She also is at the bottom of the pecking order in the pasture (4 goats, a mini mule, 1 enormous mini, assorted poultry.) I got another mini just before Christmas, a palomino weanling filly. Everybody else is perfectly cool with Blondie, except this goat. She takes every possible opportunity to butt Blondie, just for the fun of it, apparently. Fortunately for Blondie, Daisy has no horns! I call my goats my "pointy-headed problem children," but this is a bit more pointy-headedness than I'm willing to put up with. I guess Daisy is just enjoying having someone she can push around, but Blondie is really docile, and I'm afraid she's going to get hurt. Daisy got her cornered last night, and was really letting her have it. I don't know why Blondie wouldn't kick her, she kicks at Betsy and Syd when they chase her. I'm afraid I threw a rock at Daisy (I was on the other side of a fence, and Daisy would have been long gone before I got there!) Daisy acts like she hasn't a clue why Na-a-nna is mad at her, and I have to admit, I'm stumped. I had thought that Spike (a whether, and Top Goat) would be the one I had to watch out for! Spike does have horns, and even Syd the giant mini has to respect him (Betsy, the mini mule, just bites him. He gives her wide berth!!)


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 12, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Well, I think Willy is just adorable, and in fact looks very YOUNG



I also hope that my two girls will have a long, healthy life (With any luck, we three can celebrate old age together



) [/SIZE]

Congrats on your happy family too ~ that is great news!


----------

